# Do we have the power to modify a thread's title?



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

I remember we (thread OPs) used to have this power, but that might have been when there used to be a separate editting button that we could hover on, and a box would open up containing our message that we could edit. (This feature might have been called "Quick Edit", but I can't remember.)

I think that same box had the post title, and we could edit it. Or maybe we could only edit it if we did so quickly, before anybody else posted to our thread.

I don't see how to do it any more. I only know of one edit button there now, and when I edit the OP of a thread I started, I see no field where I can modify the thread title. This was useful for situations where we accidentally misspelled the thread title.

Is it true that we can't do this anymore?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I think you have a short window to do it. Otherwise, just PM a mod and we can do it.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Mike Lang said:


> I think you have a short window to do it. Otherwise, just PM a mod and we can do it.


Well to make sure I wasn't imagining things, I tested it out in the post testing sub-forum, and I don't see even a short window for doing it, unless there's some technique I'm not seeing. But at least there's a mod PMing workaround. Or maybe I could click on the <report> button on the OP, and describe the problem in the dialog that opens up.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

After making a post, you need to be outside of your post, either in New Posts or in the subforum listing.

Double click anywhere in the box NEXT to the link that is your post title and it will open the text to editing:


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Does that actually edit the title, or just for you?


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

What do you see for my thread title in post testing? If what you see is different than what is in that picture, then it's definitely editing the title.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I see the title as lkjkljlkl


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Yep thats what I left it as.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

I tried this today, and it almost, but didn't quite work. I would doubleclick the thread title, it would turn editable, but before I could do anything it would also then load the thread. There was no 'little box' to hit. Fortunately it was only a minor typo.

Wait.. Wait.. got it...

For anyone else having problems - doubleclick anywhere in the box that contains your thread title, that is not actually your link. Ie, all that empty space to the right of the thread title works perfectly. typo fixed.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Wow; thanks for solving this problem. This method of updating the title is definitely not the same method we used to use.

BTW, I tried to edit my test post from yesterday, and it doesn't work, but a very recently created thread is edittable, so it does look like there's still a time limit on editting the title.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

timckelley said:


> so it does look like there's still a time limit on editting the title.


hence the phrase "short window"

ie: "limited window _of time._"


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Yes, I was just confirming that under our new forum software that this short window still exists just like it used to exist. This seems reasonable to me, since I'd think that if I goofed a thread title, I'd know pretty soon that I goofed it. Also, it could confuse people who posted to the thread if, a week later, I suddenly changed the thread title.


----------

